# Moving the Chalice III clone air hole



## kimbo (25/6/15)

Thank you to @Xhale for his post here this little exercise was really easy

Here are some photos of how i did mine.

With a marker mark the coil position and the air hole inside position to see if you are not lucky and that they line up, i was not 




Mark the position were the air hole is suppose to sit to line up with your coil




I used a small screw driver and just moved from hole to hole tapping until the inner sleeve comes out




Here you can see the air hole in the inner sleeve, you might want to take this time to clean behind the sleeve 




Line the hole up with your mark and re-insert your sleeve. Make sure you have it the right side up. the side with the solid ring is on the bottom




After some gentle persuasion with the back of the small screw driver and hammer the air hole lines perfect with the coil now.




Hope this help some new owners 

Guys please make dead sure of this I killed my Reo spring like this so be very carefull

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (25/6/15)

This is awesome, thank you for doing this 

@Xhale you rock

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (25/6/15)

high praise indeed, thank you gents.
May I just take myself off a high perch for a moment to say I had to do this twice, as the first time I wasnt paying attention and fitted the sleeve 180deg wrong. Yes, I had a blonde moment and assumed the coil can go in any way round. 
#schoolfees

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (27/6/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/6/15)

Lol @kimbo ZNA doing duty as a mallet.


----------



## kimbo (27/6/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Lol @kimbo ZNA doing duty as a mallet.


lol cant just sit there gathering dust


----------

